# What Shampoo to Use?



## drdoolittle (Apr 27, 2012)

I just picked up a new PBP tonight (a 4-month-old).  My 17 year-old son noticed some black stuff on the pig's back.  I was scratching the pig on that area, and when I smelled what got on my hands, it smelled like motor-oil.  What would be good for getting the oil out but not harmful to the pig?  I was thinking of using Dawn but wanted to make sure it wouldn't dry his skin out too much.  I guess I could rub some nimeral oil on him afterwards?


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 27, 2012)

i would go ahead and use dawn, should be safe but im no expert. just know if they use it on baby ducks and animals it should be safe then.. as far as making the skin dry, like you say maybe just some mineral oil? idk.. maybe just let him be and see if he even needs it? one wash might not dry him out. good luck!


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 27, 2012)

Why would it smell of motor oil ??????

I know people think that spraying pigs from seperate areas with motor oil will stop fighting when merged. 

Or maybe its from a backscratch under an antique tractor

A wallow in a mud bath would be a better option than adding more chemicals - just a thought 
Good luck with your new arrival


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, the people who had him tried to keep him as an indoor pet-----and they have 3 kids (4 yrs., 3 yrs. and 10 mis.).  He was getting agressive (they thought he was just playing, but he is not castrated and you know how that is) with the baby!  I guess he started pushing the baby around when the baby was crawling on the floor. 

 They stuck the pig outside in what used to be an outhouse where they also had some chicks----of course, he killed one of the chicks.  He had no bedding of any kind and just a tiny area (2' x 2') that was fenced with picket fencing.  

I guess they also had been letting him run loose until he started messing with some deer a neighbor raises.  I suppose he could have gotten into something when he was running around, or maybe the neighbor got fed up and poured something on him?  These people live right on a very busy State road and the house is right on the road----I can't believe the pig never got out in the road and hit by a car.

Well, I will try the Dawn---if he gets dried out, then I'll try some mineral or veg. oil.

He seems very happy here and he and my other boar were really talking up a storm through the fence last night!


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 28, 2012)

> He seems very happy here


How could he not?  It sounds as if his life has improved 10 fold living with you!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, I think his life is MUCH improved!  Not that I'm bragging or anything.......  I was so determined to get this little guy (mainly because he is not castrated and the other 20 or so people who had called about him wanted a housepet.  I haven't bathed him yet (kind of rainy and chilly)----I'll probably do it tomorrow since it will be in the 60s and sunny.

Oh, these people and I were talking and now they want to get full-size farm hogs and goats to raise----WTH?!?  They said they would be interested in getting a goat kid from me when mine are born-----NOT.  They're young, and not thinking practically.  They really need to be outside the town limits before they get any livestock.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 1, 2012)

> They really need to be outside the town limits before they get any livestock.


Animals are great for kids & everyone to learn about BUT parents need to know how much work is involved first so they can teach their kids. If they are inside city limits they could in some BIG trouble if they bring pigs in. Like with all animals, piglets are cute but they soon grow up to be BIG.

Liz


----------

